# Ship Building



## stevevincent1974 (Dec 8, 2005)

Doe`s Anybody Have Any Information On Shipbuilding Or Ship Repair Work At Hartlypool North Yorkshire. I Once Visited Hartlypool And Seen The Slipways Were Ships Once Slid Down Any Info Would Be Greatful.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Steve,

I stayed at Hartlepool a few years back and they were doing a lot of refurbishment in the dock area. I dug out a few websites that might be of interest to you: http://www.destinationhartlepool.com/section_historic_quay.php?? - this is the Maritime Experience website. Don't know the place itself is worth a visit - these heritage centre places tend to suffer from being dumbed down.

HMS Trincomalee is at Hartlepool - see http://www.hms-trincomalee.co.uk/

This site gives a history of Hartlepool including some information about ships built there and the famous "monkey hanging" legend. In case you didn't know people from there are referred to as "monkey-hangers" - the site explains why. http://www.thisishartlepool.co.uk/history/

This site also provides information about Harlepool with a greater focus on ships: http://portcities.hartlepool.gov.uk/

That should keep you quiet for a while! (LOL) 

Brian


----------

